# My rat rod 1966 Mustang



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

My 1966 ford mustang rat rod 1/25 scale I used craft apple barrel paint mint green,and baking soda and rust paint for the body all hand painted,I uded 40 ford headlight buckets turned sideways ,I used the wheels disks from the 40 ford kit,and used cloth for the interior I took 3rd this past May with it 















































































[/IMG]


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Great Looking weathering. The headlights and wheel covers are a clever way to enhance the rat in a pony car...Kudos on the 3rd place.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Agreed the rust and aging look very good. And I like the custom seat covers! Congrats on the award, well deserved!


----------

